# Dead Heads



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

While out chukar hunting today, I found a dead head of a very large big horn sheep ram. I called it into the DWR office, and was told to bring the head in, and get GPS coordinates to the carcass. I brought the head in as well as the coordinates, and they said they would be in touch. I informed them that I was extremely interested in keeping the head once they were done with it. My question is, what do you think the chances are that I will actually get it back? I would absolutely love to keep it, but don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I bet they let you come back,
get it, and keep it.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

That's good to hear! I would love hang on to it


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

You should get it back, post some pictures of it!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You SHOULD get it back. But anymore, this is a coin toss. Entirely depends upon the officer you took it to. This is entirely in their discretion, which sadly has led to some bad results. 

Yes, post some pics. I hope you get it back!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Here are a few pics. Anyone know the timeframe on hearing back? I want to make sure I keep up with them on this.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Who cares about the dead head! How was the chukar hunting???


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Couldn't quite get on them. They were one step ahead all day. Still great do be out after them though


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow,
That could be a 10 year old ram!

Stansbury die off sheep?


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah, it was on the Stansbury. Sad to see a big ram like that go.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

SidVicious said:


> Yeah, it was on the Stansbury. Sad to see a big ram like that go.


Sad to see 98% of the sheep die off.
Nice find.
I'm guessing it's around a 7 or 8 year old ram, depends on how big the bases are. Hard to tell by the picture.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Very cool find. I hope they let you keep him. He looks like that next class of ram that largely eluded me back in 2015.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Good looking ram. Hopefully the DWR will let you keep it. Good Luck!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry I don't think you will. If there is any chance at all that it was shot.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Given the die off on the Stansbury, hopefully they don't use the "someone shot it" excuse. I kinda doubt it, but you never know.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah, they told me it was probably a die off. I am trying not to get my hopes up about keeping it, but man I really really hope to get it back.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I found a big Bull Elk deadhead last summer and they let me keep the head. I kept calling and tormenting them to make sure it didn't slip through the cracks. The difference with mine is that the DNR agent came out to inspect the carcass and everything. It was pretty cool to watch.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

That is so cool! About how long did it take for you to get it back?


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

SidVicious said:


> That is so cool! About how long did it take for you to get it back?


Total time was about 3 weeks. It wasn't too bad and the officer was really cool about it!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

As far as I'm aware they only let you keep the dead head sheep on antelope island. I picked one up and it took about 2 months to get it back. Has a title and plug now. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

That's too bad. I may give them a call tomorrow so I don't wait around just to find out there isn't any hope of getting it back.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> As far as I'm aware they only let you keep the dead head sheep on antelope island. I picked one up and it took about 2 months to get it back. Has a title and plug now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 I know a guy that found one on Newfoundlands and was able to keep it. 
It was a huge ram.
The guy was very persistent and it took about three months.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I found a nice bull several years ago and called it in, the game warden came out and we hiked to the site. He was pretty cool about it and let my son and I watch him perform an investigation. He determined the cause of death to be natural and told me that if I wanted to pack the head to his truck he would write me a certificate of possession. So we removed the head and hiked back to his truck were he got on his computer and printed out a certificate right then and there. I guess that I got lucky......


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So your forum name is not just a clever name after all? 

It really does depend entirely on the officer that you get. The decision to let the finder retain the dead head is completely discretionary.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Well, I guess I will just flood them with phone calls until they make a decision haha


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I think where the confusion re Antelope Island stems from is that if you get a permit to shed hunt you can get deadheads, including sheep. Whereas for everywhere else it is up to the discretion of the officer you get. Good luck!


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

I also know someone who found one on the Newfoundlands and was able to keep it but it took a while. A customer of mine recently found a dead ram last year on the stansbury and through persistence he was able to keep it. Good luck!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I talked to the officer today, and he said it looks likely that I will get it back, and that it should only take a couple days. Here's hoping!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Got the call today that I have been wanting to hear. I'll be getting the head back on Tuesday!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

very cool find. Congrats. hope you get it back.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome! This makes me happy. Kudos to you and to the officer for doing the right thing.


----------

